# χθες ή χτες



## colurosa (Nov 29, 2015)

Αναρωτιέμαι αν το _χθες_, όπως και όλα τα φθ,χθ κ.λ.π, είναι προτιμότερο να γίνει _χτες_;
Ποια η άποψή σας;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 29, 2015)

Δεν υπάρχει προτιμότερο. Αμφότερες οι ορθογραφίες και προφορές είναι σωστές και σε χρήση. Ίσως σε επίσημες αναφορές να προτιμούν κάποιοι τους τύπους χωρίς ανομοίωση αλλά δεν είναι περισσότερο σωστοί. Η ανομοίωση έμεινε ανολοκλήρωτη στην ΚΝΕ, εξαιτίας του γλωσσικού ζητήματος. Έτσι κάποιες λέξεις ενσωματώνουν τον αρχικό τύπο ενώ κάποιες άλλες τον τύπο μετά ανομοίωσης. Π.χ. _περίπτερο_ αλλά _φτερό_ και όχι _περίφτερο_ και _πτερό_. Όμως στις λέξεις που κυκλοφορούν και οι δυο εκδοχές, είναι σωστές και οι δυο.


----------

